# Strip Clubbing.



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

Kyandigaru said:


> i just threw up a little bit in my mouth...


You cannot control your own visualizations? Lol. LSD would be hell for you.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

@BeauGarcon

it seemed like a good idea until.....


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Souled In said:


> without religion we'd all be having sex with animals by now


Recognition goes to you for completely derailing the topic to sex with animals. Well done....


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Some people are exceptionally gifted in the art of thread derailment.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

BeauGarcon said:


> Sex with animals, I wouldn't do that. But not for the reason that it's not socially accepted (I'm somebody who likes to know and understand what is accepted and what is not, but I'm never restricted or influenced by it). Animals are physically not attractive to me, and they have too many germs (though condom could solve that ).


Still, condoms aren't full-proof, and you got at least 1,000,000 people checking into hospitals with vernal diseases saying I think I got "Herpes", "Gonorrhea", "might be HIV positive," something like that. But...imagine "Yo Doc, I just had sex with a wild dog, and I think I might have rabies, is there a pill for that?" I think that's why I avoid have sex with animals, if I have to get a vernal disease, I want to get one that I can swap stories with the crowd that's "been there done that."


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

I agree with Brian1 and plus there's also the fact that I have no sexual attraction to animals. I did find out an old classmate of mine from elementary school likes having sex with cats though....that disturbs me to no end.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

StaceofBass said:


> Recognition goes to you for completely derailing the topic to sex with animals. Well done....


I didn't at all mean to imply anything about animal strip clubs. That's just gross.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Souled In said:


> I didn't at all mean to imply anything about animal strip clubs. That's just gross.


Animals are already naked. What would be the point of a strip club? They would need to be clothed in order for the removal of clothing to be an erotic stimulus.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> Animals are already naked. What would be the point of a strip club? They would need to be clothed in order for the removal of clothing to be an erotic stimulus.


Some people (like my mother for instance) like to put those "cute little outfits" on their pooches. Ugh!


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

StaceofBass said:


> Some people (like my mother for instance) like to put those "cute little outfits" on their pooches. Ugh!


So you are saying that you'd dress animals and then take their clothes off!??

OMG!!!!!

Well just don't shave them...???


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

No...I have a great dislike for people who put clothes on their pets. Unless the animal just had a haircut and needs a sweater or something to stay warm, just don't do it!


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

OMG!!!

I am not even going to TRY to catch up on this conversation! 
When did this go from skanky strip club vs. gentlemen club talk ... to bestiality! :shocked: 

What is going on here?! YUCK!!! 

and I wouldn't dress up my dog either but I wouldn't "dislike" someone for it! 

That is crazy talk!!! It would be an awesome trait to tease your friend about ... man, people are weird :/


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Maybe dislike is the wrong word...but it just annoys me to no end when I see her dogs running around in the middle of summer with sweaters on. What? She's gonna give them heat stroke!


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

StaceofBass said:


> Maybe dislike is the wrong word...but it just annoys me to no end when I see her dogs running around in the middle of summer with sweaters on. What? She's gonna give them heat stroke!


Since they can't sweat as we do, this is particularly cruel. She should think about it. Would _she_ wear sweaters in the summer? No? Then why would she make her pet wear one?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Hahahah!!! I LOVE how I derail these conversations! 

I'm such a little stinker instigator  

*sorry -_-*


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Hahahah!!! I LOVE how I derail these conversations!
> 
> I'm such a little stinker instigator
> 
> *sorry -_-*


No you're not. :tongue:


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Hahahah!!! I LOVE how I derail these conversations!
> 
> I'm such a little stinker instigator
> 
> *sorry -_-*


I want you/ am infatuated.. with you... btw.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Souled In said:


> I want you/ am infatuated.. with you... btw.


Who isn't :wink::laughing::kitteh:roud::crazy::blushed::tongue::crazy::crazy::crazy: (sometimes I have complicated emoticons)


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

:blushed:
_oh my goodness ... I just like being me. your gonna make me shy ...
__I kinda feel like I just had orgie loving via e-nut hugs. 
I don't know how to feel. I'm confused!  _

quick! someone talk about skanky strip clubs!


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> :blushed:
> _oh my goodness ... I just like being me. your gonna make me shy ...
> __I kinda feel like I just had orgie loving via e-nut hugs.
> I don't know how to feel. I'm confused!  _
> ...


^__^ ^__^ ^__^


Would bestiality work as a topic changer???


Not going to lie, take a naked woman and throw raw fish, seaweed, and rice on her ... and I will find that hot XD
... ... ... ... ... I think that means I'm sexually attracted to dead fish :crazy::crazy::crazy: ^__^


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

android654 said:


> Old? But you're super cheeky! I would've assumed your age had a teen attached to it.


Ohhhhhh!!! Noooooo!!!! I'm a super cheeky OLD person?! 

What did this mean??? I'm so screwed


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Ohhhhhh!!! Noooooo!!!! I'm a super cheeky OLD person?!
> 
> What did this mean??? I'm so screwed


HA! No, it simply means I thought you were a hell of a lot younger than you think you are. Usually the older people get the less cheeky they are. But you've got more than enough pep for the both of us. XD

So since you don't like "Mam," how should I refer to you?


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Been a few times with the guy I was involved with at the time. I had a blast each time I've gone. I find it quite entertaining to watch other people's reactions to the strippers and I also enjoy the music that is usually played. However, I don't like the men who are degrading toward the women in the manner in which they tip sometimes. Would go again with the right man.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

n2freedom said:


> I find it quite entertaining to watch other people's reactions to the strippers


If there were a lot of people there, I would sit back and watch reactions as well. One time there was this one group of four who had clearly just turned old enough to be able to go to a strip club, and it was amusing to literally see their mouths wide open--:shocked:--when the dancers performed onstage, as well as the nervousness when one actually approached them.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Master Mind said:


> If there were a lot of people there, I would sit back and watch reactions as well. One time there was this one group of four who had clearly just turned old enough to be able to go to a strip club, and it was amusing to literally see their mouths wide open--:shocked:--when the dancers performed onstage, as well as the nervousness when one actually approached them.


I bet that was quite entertaining to say the least. LOL! :laughing:


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I have never gone to a strip club but I'm curious so I'm open about going into one. But I won't pay about any one who would offer something to me.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

android654 said:


> HA! No, it simply means I thought you were a hell of a lot younger than you think you are. Usually the older people get the less cheeky they are. But you've got more than enough pep for the both of us. XD
> 
> So since you don't like "Mam," how should I refer to you?


) Okay! So This is a good thing! .... and what should you call me? Hrmmmmm ....

I'm open for nickname suggestions. So long as it's not mam or Doll face. This guy used to call me Doll Face at my work years ago. I always wanted to tell him that he sounded like a creepy old man! LOL!!!


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Ohhhhhh!!! Noooooo!!!! I'm a super cheeky OLD person?!
> 
> What did this mean??? I'm so screwed


Damn it Ningsta..all I saw was strip clubs and your name. I would like VIP entry to this thread, can you grant me access?

My opinion is that stripping is just imagination and pleasing your visual tastes. Worshiping the feminine is an art form and be can done tastefully and with respect as well. If it's all in the name of appreciation, I am game. If it's to satisfy a deep seeded need to dehumanize someone I am out like sour kraut (which I hate by the way).


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> ) Okay! So This is a good thing! .... and what should you call me? Hrmmmmm ....
> 
> I'm open for nickname suggestions. So long as it's not mam or Doll face. This guy used to call me Doll Face at my work years ago. I always wanted to tell him that he sounded like a creepy old man! LOL!!!


Yeah 'Doll face' is super creepy. I'm gonna have to give it some thought and come up with something that'll make you have a cheeky response every time you see it.


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

android654 said:


> Yeah 'Doll face' is super creepy. I'm gonna have to give it some thought and come up with something that'll make you have a cheeky response every time you see it.


I would like to strike "sugar tits" from the options as well. Someone called me that over the weekend. Fail, he never even tasted them, so that is slander.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

iT'S LADIES NIGHT AT THE CLUB!!! *buys @Ningsta Kitty @n2freedom and @RedFraggle a dance* XD


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

I'm wondering when this thread is going to turn into a strip club :crazy:

I was going to offer free, naked lap dances to everybody :wink:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

android654 said:


> Yeah 'Doll face' is super creepy. I'm gonna have to give it some thought and come up with something that'll make you have a cheeky response every time you see it.


:kitteh: Excited! I get a nickname! :crazy: Excited! It's gonna be cheeky!

 Cool! Red got excited seeing me at the strip club! 



RedFraggle said:


> I would like to strike "sugar tits" from the options as well. Someone called me that over the weekend. Fail, he never even tasted them, so that is slander.


 :laughing: VIP GRANTED!!!

SQUEEEELing in Delight! Meepers gonna get NEKED!


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh goodness, I leave you for a little bit and people start taking their clothes off.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey, who said the party could start without me? :tongue:


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> iT'S LADIES NIGHT AT THE CLUB!!! *buys @_Ningsta Kitty_ @_n2freedom_ and @_RedFraggle_ a dance* XD


LOL! Woot! Woot! All this talk about strip clubs is making me miss a certain somebody. *sighs* Oh well, can I get a drink with that dance. :wink:


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Never been, never will. @_Mr. Meepers_ summed up what I would have said pretty well.



Mr. Meepers said:


> You have NO IDEA how much I am into Eevees at the moment :crazy::crazy::crazy:


Er....up until this post. From this point forward, you're on your own buddy :wink:




Ningsta Kitty said:


> ) Okay! So This is a good thing! .... and what should you call me? Hrmmmmm ....
> 
> I'm open for nickname suggestions. So long as it's not mam or Doll face. This guy used to call me Doll Face at my work years ago. I always wanted to tell him that he sounded like a creepy old man! LOL!!!


I vote we start calling you Captain :happy:




Ningsta Kitty said:


> :kitteh: Excited! I get a nickname! :crazy: Excited! It's gonna be cheeky!
> 
> Cool! Red got excited seeing me at the strip club!
> 
> ...


Holy hell?!? This thread is getting.....interesting....fast (as if it wasn't already).


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

android654 said:


> Totally relevant


I still think this is the best stripper song song though. But that video you posted was awesome.....it has a different kind of visual thing going for it...


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Let's get this party started!










(totally relevant to everything discussed so far)


----------

